# Anyone Know any GOOD videos on Training at Liberty?



## SarahK (Mar 19, 2012)

I started liberty after watching Clinton Anderson and Mindy. I did his fundamentals with my girls and refined the exercises to the point where they understood my body language. 

Liberty starts in the round pen. Teaching them that being with you is where they want to be. (Making them hustle when they leave and letting them rest with you) You also want to have good control over those hindquarters. It's much better to have two eyes then two heels. 

You might want to look up books or videos by Tommie Turvey. 

Did you have more specific questions?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I wholeheartedly say Buck Brannaman. 
Because he is down to earth, doesn't overdo it, doesn't create robots and has no bias against any type of riding and a deep love for the horse


----------



## Pegasus1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Please don't forget that Liberty is just another tool. It has to be done with a purpose, not just as a trick to amuse friends. Done as a party piece and it can ruin your relationship with the horse, and actually look pretty awful to someone with knowledge. James Roberts used a fair bit of Liberty with his horses, but it was always done with a purpose. As he was fond of saying "put music to the session and it would actually look pretty good".
It is particularly useful for horse that have trouble thinking forwards as even the presence of a halter on their heads can inhibit this. With no halter forwards becomes less of an issue. I personally play with Filly a fair bit at Liberty for just this reason.
If you want inspiration just watch any of the Michael Grohman or Mike Wanzenreid videos on youtube. I had a two day clinic with Michael last autumn, and we spent most of the time discovering about how we project our own body energy. This is a good purpose for Liberty. In this instance it was a tool to teach US about our energy states.
Don't worry if you don't have a round pen, I've never used one. A standard arena is fine and really tells you the truth about you and your horse.
If you can get hold of a Level 4 Parelli video pack cheaply it is pretty good, but goes more into the philosophy than the practicalities.


----------



## Fargosgirl (Jan 12, 2012)

As far as teaching Liberty, it is just a matter of refining your cues to the point that a halter and lead are unnecessary. Anything you want to teach at liberty, start in hand/on line and get your cues softer and softer until the rope is mostly draped to the ground and your horse is still responding to you.

Check out youtube there are lots of inspirational liberty videos, many don't contain the how to do, but there are many ideas of what to do. Honzaq Blaha's videos are totally awesome and inspirational, though not informative.

I have been a Parelli student for quite a while, it is the main influence for my training. I also really enjoy reading Ferdinand Hempfling, and Fredric Pignon when I want to refine my techniques. 

Fargo & Me, Liberty 1 - YouTube

That is a link to a short brag video I shot with my horse last year, so you can decide what my advice is worth. Liberty teaches you to more aware of your body language and attitude, than you may even be aware is possible! Don't completely shun the use of food rewards, but also don't become reliant on them. Pushing your horse too hard is the worst thing you can do if liberty is your goal, patience PATIENCE *PATIENCE*, with a good sence of humor is what it takes to teach liberty. You will have miscomunications from time to time, staying relaxed and accepting what your horse is ready to offer will keep you progressing.


----------



## Pegasus1 (Nov 16, 2012)

For inspiration


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Have you considered Clicker Training? It is fast, clear and fun! Alexandra Kurland The Click that Teaches.


----------



## Pegasus1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Or try "Don't shoot the Dog" as reference for clicker training. It looks at the whole subject of training through positive reinforcement of which clicker is just a part.


----------



## OTTB8 (Dec 2, 2012)

A bit of a late reply, but if you google Jonathan Field you will find he has a whole liberty series.

He is a truly gifted horseman!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Very difficult horse, very afraid of people-white eyed, explosive behaviour, absolutely no trust. He could be compliant at times. It was Carolyn Resnick's Waterhole Rituals that got me on the right path and it was all liberty work/play. The dvd isn't exciting and it does warrant being watched more than a few times as one gleans something new each time. I didn't attempt to halter the horse until the day came when he put his nose in it - his choice. I was standing in front of him opening it up, trying to decide whether or not I would halter him. He took that decision away from me and politely allowed me to halter him. I walked away a few feet then returned and removed it. He's been easy to halter since then. Caroly has a web site and there is much to be learned. Join her blog and there's even more to learn.


----------

